# WRX



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Any of you member's into this stuff? My other son was hot and heavy into this until gas prices, tickets and marriage changed his mind...... :wink:

Turn up the volume !!

http://video.kenblockracing.com/flash/p ... eo_id=9183


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

That was pretty slick. Thanks for posting. I also liked the one of pastrana backflipping over the wrx.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

What a sissy car. The stang would smoke em.......................... :lol: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> What a sissy car. The stang *would* smoke em.......................... :lol: :wink:


*Might have* is what you're looking for Al....

Last time fixed blade and I borrowed your stang, there was some weird clunking and rattling noise. Fixed said it was normal Ford noise's.....amazing how far we got without a oil pan. :shock: ........I wish you'd get that repaired. Me and fixed need it to go rabbit hunting again, soon!!.....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

If you both would lose a little tonage it wouldn't bottom out like that and make that weird sound hitting the ground. :shock: Remember I went on one of the special spot rabbit hunts and there ain't no rabbits :roll: . Geez .45 :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The thing that makes those subies so potent as racers is the fact that they are really light, especially when gutted like the one Ken was driving. Combine that with AWD, and the 550 hp, and that is one bad machine. Maybe they aren't as fast in the quarter mile as some of those big muscle cars, but ****, do they run circles around them on street and baja type courses. Look at the video on there from the Mtn Lab 1.5- He's tearing things up on the same hill those dudes are snowboarding on! Maybe some of you know, maybe some of you don't, but Ken Block is the owner of DC shoes, a skate shoe/ snowboard boot/ clothing company. He owns a big house up by Jeremy Ranch, and has turned the place into a snowboarding/skating/snowmobiling/dirt biking playground. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't forget all that turbo stuff !!

The only thing that 'almost' beat my son in his, was a Lancer. My sons was pushing well over 400 hp, nothing else could give him a decent race...


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

95% of the ricers think they are this fast, the WRX is part of the other 5% that really is that fast.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> What a sissy car. The stang would smoke em.......................... :lol: :wink:


I gotta say. I know a kid who has a WRX that is dyno'd and supped up pretty good, who smokes 'stangs on a regular basis.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

RTMC please note the :wink: That = just kidding. :mrgreen: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

[quote="Al Hansen"*]If you both would lose a little tonage* it wouldn't bottom out like that and make that weird sound hitting the ground. :shock: Remember I went on one of the special spot rabbit hunts and there ain't no rabbits :roll: . Geez .45 :wink:[/quote]

Geez al. Why you gotta be some mean during a time of love and happiness


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Feel the love bro................ Have you heard the old saying "hello kettle....." :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It was fun thou when .45 and I went for our joy ride. I always hated it when he would say. Watch this. I didn't realise you could be going 65 mph, and slam it into reverse. :lol: 

Man that was Awesome.  

When we going on the 2nd annual bunny blast?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> When we going on the 2nd annual bunny blast?


Just waiting for the invite.... :?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="fixed blade":2p6lm5ee]
> When we going on the 2nd annual bunny blast?


Just waiting for the invite.... :?[/quote:2p6lm5ee]

+1 :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Chaser said:


> The thing that makes those subies so potent as racers is the fact that they are really light, especially when gutted like the one Ken was driving. Combine that with AWD, and the 550 hp, and that is one bad machine. Maybe they aren't as fast in the quarter mile as some of those big muscle cars, but ****, do they run circles around them on street and baja type courses. Look at the video on there from the Mtn Lab 1.5- He's tearing things up on the same hill those dudes are snowboarding on! Maybe some of you know, maybe some of you don't, but Ken Block is the owner of DC shoes, a skate shoe/ snowboard boot/ clothing company. He owns a big house up by Jeremy Ranch, and has turned the place into a snowboarding/skating/snowmobiling/dirt biking playground. Pretty cool stuff.


This video !!! :shock:

http://video.kenblockracing.com/flash/p ... eo_id=9183


----------

